# Truck pull update and pics



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all ... not been on for a while , What with training and working and that other thing I used to do alot .... oh yeah spend time with the family !!!!

4 Weeks in and I'm getting better all the time

week 1 saw me pull a 7.5 tonne tractor unit

week 2 I pulled a 15.5 tonne artic and a 17.3 tonne artic

week 3 , This time I pulled 17.3 and a 20.4 tonne

yesterday ( Saturday ) i pulled 17.3 and a 26.1 tonne articulated truck

Am planning on training with 30 tonne and then on the 16Th may I will be pulling a 25tonne truck 100ft for charity ... The charity is '' help for heroes '' and the venue is

Topps Tiles

Thorpe Way

Enderby

Leicester

Please feel free to pop over ...

regards

phil


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck with the Truck pull. Cant see the photos though!


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

cant see the photos

good luck

train hard

and good charity


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive got the pics here on mine ... I had to use another upload site but it should work !!! maybe not then .....

Is there an uploader on this site ??


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> and good charity


Second this!


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/big-phil-albums-truck-pull-pics-picture2208-fbb.jpg


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

damn,nice truck pull progress!!!

nice touch with the charity,pull like 20 horses!!!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Well done Big phil...

What sort of extra training have you done to do this?

Where would you suggest a beginner may start?

I would like to do a truck pull in the summer, for my school (i am a PE teacher), and a charity. I've challenged our older Rugby team as an event.

Have access to trucks etc, but no idea where to start. Currently working on Core / compound free weight lifts.

Many thanks

TK Out

All done bye bye


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

well done mate and good progress!!

and for a very good cause also, reps mate!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one reps. out of curiosity do you know the weight of the e.g. firetrucks etc they pull in WSM?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

last years was a 25 tonne coal truck


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

How do you train for pulling a truck?!


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

TomKend said:


> Well done Big phil...
> 
> What sort of extra training have you done to do this?
> 
> ...


 hello pal, If you are interested..... I do have an extra harness you can buy off me .... The money will go straight to the charity I raising money for !!! Its an American size fitting 210 lb - 280 lb body weight and classed as a Medium !! will be looking for 50 quid

training is not a problem , currently im doing a 6x3 programme and am having to move gyms as ive out grown the one im in at the mo ,just working on the upper body 5 nights a week and then pulling trucks on a saturday

speak to neil at ..... the traditional rope company for your rope .. ( 32mm manila ) extremegb for your footware ( garra gold ) its what terry holands wears !!!!! if you need straps and sleeves i bought mine from APT PRO WRIST STAPS from usa .. but be pepaired to pay stamp from hm customs when they get their sticky fingers on the parcel !!!!

If you need any more help just shout or better still PM me LOL !!!

regards

phil


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> How do you train for pulling a truck?!


 As above andy .... Weight is key .... forget the reps side of the gym training but keep fitness levels up on cv

6x3 on everything

2x warm up

4x max weight

maybe a burn out if you have anything left ( you shouldn't have ) :thumb:

then pull trucks !!!!


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

You're not that bloke that pulls 'em along with his ears are you mate...?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.manjitironman.com/amazingman.htm

I think that's the guy you mean.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Question: How did you find somewhere that would a) have loads of trucks and B) get they to let you pull them?


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

I can answer that question for you mate, he drives the lorries that he is pulling so the company let him do it for free and gives him the yard to pull it in.

I stumbled across this Phil, havnt seen you at the gym for a while but it says youve changed gyms, where are you at now cuz ive just changed too. Oh and i will be there cheering you on pal you can count on that, good luck speak soon.

Tez. :beer:


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

tedder said:


> I can answer that question for you mate, he drives the lorries that he is pulling so the company let him do it for free and gives him the yard to pull it in.
> 
> I stumbled across this Phil, havnt seen you at the gym for a while but it says youve changed gyms, where are you at now cuz ive just changed too. Oh and i will be there cheering you on pal you can count on that, good luck speak soon.
> 
> Tez. :beer:


 Hello tez .... I still go Fitness First because they are sponsoring me , I get all my protien and stuff for nowt  .... But have been going into town to a gym called ''HOT BODY'S '' once or twice a week ,They have some great equipment and a good leg press which will be good for 700 kg 's .. Im on 520kg ( 1144 lbs ) for 3 reps at the mo but going for 600kg on tuesday !!!! They only charge 25 a month !!! and it is ran by proper enthusiasts !!!!

It'll be great to catch up with you again , If your ever around on a sat morning pop over to Topps and give me a lil support whilst im training !!!!

regards

phil


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Martinb said:


> Question: How did you find somewhere that would a) have loads of trucks and B) get they to let you pull them?


 Yes Martin , as Terry has said I am lucky to be working for a company who do want me to do something great and obviously advertise thier name as I go !!!!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome cause to raise money for, reps.

Good luck


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

cheers pal !


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi mate, well i know a friend who used to go there and he said it was a good place to go and very well equipped too. Ill pop down next satday morning to topps and say hello, are you sure theyd let me in tho lol.


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

big phil said:


> Yes Martin , as Terry has said I am lucky to be working for a company who do want me to do something great and obviously advertise thier name as I go !!!!


Lucky fella, Good luck with the truck pulling!!!


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

Less than 2 weeks to go and disaster .... can't do the pull in the warehouse for health and safety purposes ..... having to find somewhere else around the yard !! ... have been looking and there is one place but its slightly up hill and has a few waves in the tarmac !!

BLOOMIN' TYPICAL

But its still on !!! Just hope it dont rain !!!!


----------

